# kaspersky Vs. Bitdefender?



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

What is a better anti-virus? I currently have a trial of Bitdefender Internet security 2011.

Should I buy bitdefender or kaspersky?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here for comparison data

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org

You should pick one that suits your requirements - one that you find easy to set up and use.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a look here for comparison data
> 
> ...


Should I just the anti-virus or should I get something like internet security or total security?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

What about 
ESET Smart Security 5?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Eset is very good.

If you are running W7 then use the Windows Firewall - it works just fine in W7. If you have a router then even better as that will provide another layer of security. I would therefore look for just an AV. As to which one, well that is up to you.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*dylan151,

Strictly from a BSOD {Blue Screen of Death} perspective you would be well advised to avoid both.

I would suggest you use 
MSE
Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

Malwarebytes 
Malwarebytes : Download free malware, virus and spyware tools to get your computer back in shape!

SpywareBlaster.
SpywareBlaster® | Prevent spyware and malware. Free download.

Windows inbuilt firewall

A good router / firewall.

Make sure all are updated.
Scan regularly too.

Check for Windows Updates.

*


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey :wavey:

If your looking for a clear cut answer between the two. I would go for Kaspersky. On a personal note, I use Microsoft Security Essentials. It does a really good job. 

And, that's just my opinion. AV tastes differ for everyone. If you like you could try the trial versions available from their respective websites and decide.

Cheers


----------

